# Fat people who work on their feet...



## wtchmel (Dec 26, 2011)

Are there any fatties out there that work on their feet 8+ hours a day and struggle with it?
I got a new job (finally), and there seems to be no down time during my shifts, and my fat ass is on my feet for the full busy shift, and i'm struggling with it. The feet and knees and back are a screamin' by the end of my shift. Maybe it's my age as well (45.5) . One of the unfortunate things about this job is also being the fattest, tallest, oldest, and only caucasian ( the rest of the crew is all hispanic and speak spanish and i can't understand a thing, honestly feel like an outcast,lol) 
If you do have pain afterwork, what are some of the remedies you use to alleviate it. I wear crocs (non slip restaurant ones) for the cush, but with all this weight on the feet, it doesn't much matter.
I'm also slower then the rest of the crew, which i know they talk about, sigh.... But, at least I have a job now, finally  sorry for rambling on.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 26, 2011)

I feel your pain! I'm a barmaid and am regularly on my feet for up to 12 hours per day. My feet ache by the end of the day, but I feel the best way to combat this is to wear comfy shoes, and I often take a spare pair of shoes with me, because switching pairs half way through the shift can really help. I wash and moisturise my feet when I get home/before bed and I find that helps ease any discomfort. With regards to back ache and posture, i guess pilates/some core strengthening exercises may help over time?

Mostly I dont struggle very much - my feet ache as much as everyone elses, just as my eyes used to ache from staring at a PC all day, back when I had a full-time desk job. I am, however, struggling at the moment, since I started taking amlodipine a couple of weeks ago, to lower my blood pressure. The first week I was on it, I was fine, but since I have gone back to work at the pub (i had a week off the first week), I have noticed my feet, ankles and lower legs are really swollen by end of the day with fluid retention. I have going back to my doctor soon to see about switching pills, because I am finding anything over 6 hours a bit uncomfortable at the moment and, apart from elevating my feet at night which reverses the problem temporarily, I dont know what else I can do.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know how ANYONE, fat or thin, can do a job where they are on their feet all day. I can kind of see jobs where one is constantly on the move, like in field service or such, but just standing on the job for a full shift, I could never do that. Every time I see a cashier standing behind a counter I wonder how that's physically possible, year in, year out. Especially when there does not seem to be a compelling reason for the standing.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to work ten hour shifts in a factory. On concrete floors. With two ten minute breaks and a twenty minute lunch. It was murder the first couple months but eventually my body got used to it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 27, 2011)

I spend a majority of my job standing and walking around, usually 7-10 hours but sometimes up to 14. I actually started a thread about this a few years ago. Make sure you're wearing comfy shoes with good arch support, maybe get inserts for your shoes, buy new shoes frequently.. they get worn out and squished down after awhile even if you don't realize it, stretch your legs before, after and during work. The biggest thing that helped for me was time.. it will get easier. Your leg muscles will strengthen eventually and you'll get used to it. I can easily do a 12 hour shift now without batting an eye.. in the beginning even two or three hours put me in excruciating pain.


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (May 12, 2012)

I'm not big by some standards....around 18st 4lbs.... I gained weight to just a lb or two over 20st.....I spend 99% of my working day walking (I'm a community enforcement officer). The most I actually tracked via GPS one day was 18k.... I would say most days are over 10k. My feet and legs are fine with this...its more the getting hot and uncomfortable that I don't like. I wear out underwear quite quickly and if very hot do sometimes get chafing. I do get days when I'm more tired than others but I feel that even at 20st I am reasonably fit. I'm actually looking to regain my lost weight and add more too once back past 20st.


----------



## Fatdoug373 (May 12, 2012)

sounds like a real crappy job to me. how good could the job be if all the other employees speak spanish on the job ?


----------



## Gingembre (May 12, 2012)

Fatdoug373 said:


> sounds like a real crappy job to me. how good could the job be if all the other employees speak spanish on the job ?



Maybe "crappy job" is not actually that crappy? And besides, crappy job is better than no job.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> crappy job is better than no job.




Exactly!! 



I do remember when I started a job that involved a lot of physical movement all day and a lot of physical movement for my commute and I was exhausted and sore. Once my body adjusted to all the physical activity it actually thrived.

Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## b0nnie (May 12, 2012)

I work in a factory for eight hours a day, I get a ten minute break and a twenty minute lunch break but other then that I'm on my feet constantly moving around. I have to wear steel toe boots which makes it harder to find shoes that are comfy for me. When I first started last August, I had the most difficult time ever. I'd get out of work and go straight to bed because I was so tired and sore. Its gotten better over time, but I won't lie...there are still some days when I get really tired and sore.

Most important thing is to really stretch before you start your shift; it actually helps ALOT. I'd also suggest stretching a little bit after your lunch break. Drinking lots of water helps. I bought thick heel insoles for my boots and they helped with my back pain. After work, I take a really long hot showers then I like to use a lavender chamomile lotion which helps relax my muscles.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 12, 2012)

I don't work on my feet, but I do like to go hiking with my camera. (I'm talking one, two hour hikes here. I was walking for a couple of hours today because the weather was so nice & the trail happened to be long. My feet were sure glad when I got back to the car, though.) Good shoes help, if you can afford them.

Also, long hot baths help, or just get some epson salts from the store. I believe they specifically make some for feet nowadays. Just put warm water in a plastic wash basin & the epson salt & let your feet soak.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2012)

I'm not fat but I work on my feet 8 hours a night and its no picnic.

Some nights my feet absolutely kill me, especially if I've had no period of rest at all during the course of the work shift. Its very hard even for thin people let alone fat.


----------



## Fattitude1 (May 16, 2012)

On my feet 90% oif the time. I've found that 2 Aleve with my morning coffee helps until I get home; then it's feet & legs up for about an hour to get blood circulation going full force. Seems to work for me.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 16, 2012)

I work in 12 hr shifts and it gets very busy sometimes but even at my size (ssbbw) i have to say i don't find it too bad truthfully... i have good support footwear and i am used to working the long hours... sometimes i feel my back and then i go get new shoes


----------



## KHayes666 (May 17, 2012)

b0nnie said:


> I work in a factory for eight hours a day, I get a ten minute break and a twenty minute lunch break but other then that I'm on my feet constantly moving around. I have to wear steel toe boots which makes it harder to find shoes that are comfy for me. When I first started last August, I had the most difficult time ever. I'd get out of work and go straight to bed because I was so tired and sore. Its gotten better over time, but I won't lie...there are still some days when I get really tired and sore.
> 
> Most important thing is to really stretch before you start your shift; it actually helps ALOT. I'd also suggest stretching a little bit after your lunch break. Drinking lots of water helps. I bought thick heel insoles for my boots and they helped with my back pain. After work, I take a really long hot showers then I like to use a lavender chamomile lotion which helps relax my muscles.



Woah woah woah...20 MINUTE LUNCH? I thought that was illegal in most states.


----------



## Gingembre (May 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Woah woah woah...20 MINUTE LUNCH? I thought that was illegal in most states.



Really? Here you only have to have 20mins break for every 6 hours you work. Although in my experience it seems to be that most office jobs give you an hour (unpaid) and most retail/warehouse/hospitality jobs give the minimum. If I do an 8-11 hour shift, I get 30mins break: 20 of that is paid, 10 isn't. Interesting.


----------



## Donna (May 17, 2012)

US Federal Law does not require lunch or coffee breaks. Under the Federal Labor Standards Act, when an employee takes a thirty-minute or longer meal break, the employer is not responsible for compensating for that time. However, when employers do offer shorter breaks--20 minutes or less is the general rule of thumb, but anything 29 minutes or less technically--for coffee or snack breaks, the employer is required to compensate the employee for those short break periods. 

State laws vary. States with meal break requirements include California, Colorado, Illinois, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New York, Tennessee, and Washington.


----------



## Gingembre (May 17, 2012)

Donna said:


> US Federal Law does not require lunch or coffee breaks. Under the Federal Labor Standards Act, when an employee takes a thirty-minute or longer meal break, the employer is not responsible for compensating for that time. However, when employers do offer shorter breaks--20 minutes or less is the general rule of thumb, but anything 29 minutes or less technically--for coffee or snack breaks, the employer is required to compensate the employee for those short break periods.
> 
> State laws vary. States with meal break requirements include California, Colorado, Illinois, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New York, Tennessee, and Washington.



That sounds like how I thought it was...I know y'all don't tend to have it as easy (?!) as us when it comes to minimum wage/breaks/holidays. I find the differences interesting though; every day's a school day on Dims!


----------



## RVGleason (May 17, 2012)

I work in Guest Relations in a Broadway theater and have to be on my feet for about 4 hours a night with a half hour break. I've been with the show for over a year and have been feeling pains in my feet and have been trying to stretch as much as possible, which does help.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Woah woah woah...20 MINUTE LUNCH? I thought that was illegal in most states.



That's all I get...I eat when the kids eat. And two days a week I have lunch duty so I don't even get a lunch break.


----------



## Captain Save (May 17, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> every day's a school day on Dims!



One of the things I like the most about this site is how educated and knowledgeable the participants are in the discussions; I've always found it refreshing and inspiring.

I'm not really a fattie at 5 ft 9 in and 200 lbs, but whenever I do work on my feet for extended periods of time the best thing that works for me is walking around as much as possible, combined with stooping and balancing on the balls of my feet every so often. Shoe choices are important as well, with two pairs of thick socks; drinking water or juice helps. Since I presently sit at a desk for 12 hours at a time, I too would be in a world of hurt if I went to being on my feet all day.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 18, 2012)

I stand all day in a lab - in one spot - over a grossing bench and run errands for Dr.'s. Thank gosh for my 1hr lunch break. I don't know how you all do it. If it weren't for my lunch break, I'd die. I also get a mat to stand on that is cushion-y...but as I'm fat, it tends to sink more than it would for your standard 120-something lb. employee.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 18, 2012)

I'm a bigger guy and as a mortician I have to stand in place for hours at a time in the prep room. I've always had problems with my feet so I've been on the look out for some stainless steel rolly stools so I can at least lean back on something... haven't bee able to find anything the right height. You don't want to be distracted doing your job because of achy feet.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 18, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Really? Here you only have to have 20mins break for every 6 hours you work. Although in my experience it seems to be that most office jobs give you an hour (unpaid) and most retail/warehouse/hospitality jobs give the minimum. If I do an 8-11 hour shift, I get 30mins break: 20 of that is paid, 10 isn't. Interesting.



Lesson learned. I'll never bitch about my half hour lunch again.


----------



## moore2me (May 18, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> I'm a bigger guy and as a mortician I have to stand in place for hours at a time in the prep room. I've always had problems with my feet so I've been on the look out for some stainless steel rolly stools so I can at least lean back on something... haven't bee able to find anything the right height. You don't want to be distracted doing your job because of achy feet.



Dear Fat Man,

I did a little snooping around and found some place that sold stainless steel rolly stools. Their websites are listed below and a couple of pictures are also included. I sort of like the saddle type chairs and they come in different heights. Most of the medical grade chairs are cleanable with disinfectants.

Also, have you tried support socks (knee high). These help me when I need a boost in leg circulation. I can tell you where to find some large ones if needed.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EH8BK4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 (see pic A)
http://www.perchchairsandstools.com/Perch-Cleanroom-Vinyl-Chair-20-27-w-Footring-p/crv3.htm
http://www.sourcemedicalequipment.com/sit-stands-s/1830.htm
http://www.thefacilitystore.com/Furniture-Chairs-Office-Chair-LF-214-BLK-GG-p/lf-214-blk-gg.htm
http://www.medfurniture.com/stools-and-task-chairs-professional-medical-stools.html (pic B)
http://www.versatables.com/products/medical-task-stool
http://www.beautelle.co.uk/water/Saddle Seating.htm (see pic C)

http://www.oodlesofpartsplus.com/chair_mat_alternative.htm (has woda  see pic D) 

View attachment saddle chair C.gif


View attachment stool A.jpg


View attachment wodad.jpg


View attachment med203bb.jpg


----------



## VVET (May 18, 2012)

When I worked a 12 hour shift, I got a 20 minute lunch & 3 10 minute break
!6 hour shift - 20 minute lunch & 5 10 minute breaks (8 am to midnight)


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 20, 2012)

I work as a bartender which means on my feet for 8 hours a night, AND lots of running around back and forth behind the bar. I find that it's harder on my knees than my feet actually. 

Remember to stretch your legs and feet whenever you get the chance to stand still. Rolling your foot over a water bottle or something similar helps. I find that sitting down for my half hour break means my feet hurt MORE when I have to stand up again!


----------



## Filly (May 20, 2012)

All I can really say is invest in a good pair of shoes. I used to get such sore feet at work, and finally decided to save up and pay for some really good quality shoes. The price makes me gawk, but they are SO worth it. 

Also, move around wherever possible. I find standing in one spot to be killer on my shins and back, but if I move around more it lessons the discomfort.


----------



## Gingembre (May 20, 2012)

It was races here yesterday, and a big football game, so it was REALLY busy. I ran (ok, paced!) around the bar for 12 hours with only a 10 minute break during which I went to the shop nearby on a snack run. I was wearing my new Etnies (boys' skateboarding trainers) and my feet were FINE, which really shows that comfy shoes can make a difference. My hips on the other hand...they're a bit achey. And I just got out of bed and my legs have totally seized up, but i know that will pass. I'm pretty sure the skinnies who worked the sameshift will also be feeling a bit less than super today though.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 20, 2012)

Donna said:


> US Federal Law does not require lunch or coffee breaks. Under the Federal Labor Standards Act, when an employee takes a thirty-minute or longer meal break, the employer is not responsible for compensating for that time. However, when employers do offer shorter breaks--20 minutes or less is the general rule of thumb, but anything 29 minutes or less technically--for coffee or snack breaks, the employer is required to compensate the employee for those short break periods.
> 
> State laws vary. States with meal break requirements include California, Colorado, Illinois, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New York, Tennessee, and Washington.



Federal law may not but most states legally require 2 ten minute break periods (paid) for employees working over 6 hours, in addition to a required meal period of at least 20 minutes (unpaid.) It's pretty standard. In my experience, I'd venture to say that pretty much all states have some kind of parameters around it.


----------



## mel (May 20, 2012)

1st.. good shoes..Merrell,Orthaheel,Orthoheel, Birkenstock,Dansko..etc 
Epson salt for soaking in the bath. 
Dynafreeze for the pain (topical)
Foot stretches 
Foot massagers like http://www.footsmart.com/P-iRoller-Foot-and-Leg-Massager-30621.aspx for pain relief 
Foot massages of course


----------



## bigmac (May 20, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Honestly, I don't know how ANYONE, fat or thin, can do a job where they are on their feet all day. *I can kind of see jobs where one is constantly on the move, like in field service or such, but just standing on the job for a full shift,* I could never do that. Every time I see a cashier standing behind a counter I wonder how that's physically possible, year in, year out. Especially when there does not seem to be a compelling reason for the standing.



Yes, the human body did not evolve to stand (or sit) in one place all day. My suggestion is to find ways to move about (be as creative as possible). In college I worked security at several bars -- I was told to basically stand by the front door, however by volunteering to help the waitresses clear tables I got to move around a lot more. In the 90s I worked for a large city public works department -- I used to volunteer to go house to house to notify people that their water was going to be out for several hours (a job most of the guys hated) so I wouldn't get stuck standing in the middle of the street with one of the reversible stop/slow signs all day.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 20, 2012)

mel said:


> 1st.. good shoes..Merrell,Orthaheel,Orthoheel, Birkenstock,Dansko..etc
> Epson salt for soaking in the bath.
> Dynafreeze for the pain (topical)
> Foot stretches
> ...



Shoes make all the difference! I wear Finn Comforts and Klogs. The Finns are super pricey, but you can change out the insoles as often as you need too and the last forever. They also help relieve my plantar fasciitis.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 20, 2012)

I worked in a factory for nearly 8 years. As a 400+lb. ssbbw (then), I found that standing on my feet for up to 12 hours was pretty much a nightmare. By the end of the day my dogs were barking. 

I found over the years that several things helped. 
1. Good shoes were mandatory
2. standing on top of something that was cushioned (mats, cardboard) took the pressure off a bit.
3. doing some stretches before, during and after my shift. I did knee bends often and stood on my tiptoes in a set of five for a count of five.
4. Do not take your shoes off while on your break. For me this was a necessity because my feet would swell and putting my shoes back on was difficult. 
5. Try not to alternate leaning on one leg or the other. It puts more pressure on your joints. Do your best to even things out if you have to stand in one place for a while.
6. get some insoles with insteps built in. They hurt for the first few days if you are flatfooted, but after that they help to support your instep and to cushion your feet from the hard concrete.


----------



## prplecat (May 26, 2012)

Everything that Lovelyone said! Also, try to find support stockings that fit well for your legs. The legs will go next. When you get home and sit down, take a couple of tennis balls and put them on the floor in front of you. Put the arches of your poor sore feet on them, put a little pressure on them, and roll those tennis balls around a bit. Your arches will get a massage without any pressure on your heels or the balls of your feet.


----------

